# Hardwire power supply for SPR1-Sportster



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a sirius sportster and want to have it more permanently installed, including the hardwiring of the power supply. Anyone done this here and if so, what adapter will I need? Been doing some searching but cannot seem to find what I need. If someone has a name, part number, place to buy etc...  

Thanks much...


----------

